
Christoph Hellwig's case against VMware dismissed - gghh
http://lwn.net/Articles/696764/
======
gghh
FAQ about the lawsuit, compiled by the Software Freedom Conservancy:
[https://sfconservancy.org/copyleft-compliance/vmware-
lawsuit...](https://sfconservancy.org/copyleft-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-
faq.html)

